# Vape stolen in Roodepoort area



## Byakko (30/8/18)

Hey everyone
My vape was knicked off me last weekend in the Roodepoort area while I was waiting for my transport.
My setup is/was as follows:
Bronze Tesla steampunk 120
Black geekvape ammit 25
2 Samsung 25R batteries in the original green wraps.
I will try find upload photos later, deleted a lot of stuff off my phone and as Murphy's law states,once you get rid of it you will need it.
If anyone sees or hears of someone trying to sell it,please give me a heads up.
Thanks

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## craigb (30/8/18)

Really sorry to hear bud, appropriate thoughts and curses being directed at the skelms.

But silver lining, you don't need to concern yourself with the leaking ammit anymore.

You say it wasn't the most expensive setup, but it was YOUR setup.

Do you have other gear to fall back on?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/18)

This sound like a good time for a Put It Forward (PIF)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (30/8/18)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> This sound like a good time for a Put It Forward (PIF)


Thats what i was thinking too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (30/8/18)

@craigb I forgot who's heading the PIF on the forum? I recall there was a specific tread for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (30/8/18)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> @craigb I forgot who's heading the PIF on the forum? I recall there was a specific tread for it.


it's @shaunnadan , but lets check with @Byakko first if it's needed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/8/18)

It’s still @shaunnadan , although he is quiet on the forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Byakko (3/9/18)

Hey all
Turns out I don't have photos of the mod itself but I will post some photos of the boxes with all the serials and whatnot when I get home.
Right now I'm using a CE2 clone I got from China mall a few years ago (my first vape actually) but the coil is shot and the battery doesn't hold charge. It's better than nothing I suppose 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> This sound like a good time for a Put It Forward (PIF)


Good idea. I've a smallish mod, battery and rda that I don't use anymore. Seeing I'm going to the uk, I might as well give it away as I already have 4 mods, 2 in rotation. It's a istick pico with armor rda and 25R battery.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (3/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Good idea. I've a smallish mod, battery and rda that I don't use anymore. Seeing I'm going to the uk, I might as well give it away as I already have 4 mods, 2 in rotation. It's a istick pico with armor rda and 25R battery.


@Byakko Would you like this PIF offer from @RainstormZA ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

I have a sub-ohm ijust S tank if you prefer in place of the RDA? Comes with bubble glass and normal glass.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Byakko (3/9/18)

That would be a lifesaver,thank you 

Here's the original packaging of my old gear...so sad lol






Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

Byakko said:


> That would be a lifesaver,thank you
> 
> Here's the original packaging of my old gear...so sad lol
> 
> ...



Pm me your closest Postnet, your name surname and cell number. No charge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 17


----------



## Modyrts (3/9/18)

Really sorry to hear about that...
My friend got a tesla punk from some dude yesterday for R400 bucks which was a steal... pardon the pun XD but were in Durban. 

Wishing you all the best but on the plus side now you have an excuse to go splurge and buy a new mod.

Rather miss a night or two at the club or whatever you do than pick up stinkies again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pm me your closest Postnet, your name surname and cell number. No charge.


And there the community spirit shines again, what a great gesture @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (3/9/18)

Good one @RainstormZA a fantastic gesture!


RainstormZA said:


> Pm me your closest Postnet, your name surname and cell number. No charge.



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/9/18)

Wow that's fantastic @RainstormZA
Well done and blessings to you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Byakko (3/9/18)

Not sure if I've said this before,but man I love you guys and girls.When I first got into vaping,a user on here helped me out with some gear and that same sense of community has never been lost.

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/9/18)

All packed and ready to ship out on Wednesday.

A couple surprise goodies included.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> All packed and ready to ship out on Wednesday.
> 
> A couple surprise goodies included.


This thread proves it once again this is not just a forum it's a family. Well done @RainstormZA you are awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Byakko (4/9/18)

Thanks @RainstormZA  lifesaver you are (Yoda voice) It's seriously heartwarming that everyone on here is so compassionate.You people are awesome.

Also,if anyone knows someone who is need of a Ammit 25 glass section or the top cap for the 2ml tank, please let me know. The stuff is just sitting here,and if someone could put it to use that would make me happy.

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/9/18)

Fantastic gesture @RainstormZA !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KayK (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> All packed and ready to ship out on Wednesday.
> 
> A couple surprise goodies included.



Awesome gesture @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (4/9/18)

Byakko said:


> Thanks @RainstormZA  lifesaver you are (Yoda voice) It's seriously heartwarming that everyone on here is so compassionate.You people are awesome.
> 
> Also,if anyone knows someone who is need of a Ammit 25 glass section or the top cap for the 2ml tank, please let me know. The stuff is just sitting here,and if someone could put it to use that would make me happy.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


Thread created on PIF 

Link: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ammit-25-glass-section-2ml-or-the-top-cap.t53245/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (4/9/18)

Im so glad I bough up PIF on this thread. 

@Byakko let us know how your new goodies

*Send a picture*

@RainstormZA you a star we have to have a vape meet before you leave for the UK

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/9/18)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> @RainstormZA you a star we have to have a vape meet before you leave for the UK



We will see what happen. Seeing my parents go every year for business, they go straight from durban to dubai to UK. Maybe I can make a plan and go see my friend in jhb before I leave .

Will let you know what happens

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/9/18)

Awesome gesture @RainstormZA 
Well done

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (4/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> We will see what happen. Seeing my parents go every year for business, they go straight from durban to dubai to UK. Maybe I can make a plan and go see my friend in jhb before I leave .
> 
> Will let you know what happens


Cool Beans

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Byakko (11/9/18)

So received the parcel @Rainstorm sent and it's awesome.Thank you again,words really fail to show my gratitude.






Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/9/18)

You're welcome. Happy vaping!

@Stosta will be happy to know that rda is being used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (11/9/18)

Looking nice dig the RDA

Wish you many years of puffy puffs with you new kit @Byakko

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

@RainstormZA you are an awesome person. Well done nice to see so many good people in this messed up world

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

